# New competition bow, need professional advice



## Just David (Sep 16, 2020)

Bought a new bow (Bowtech Reckoning 38) a few weeks ago and am continually trying to adjust to it. The DL was originally set at 27" (based on a local bow technician's measurement). Someone I shoot with informe(d me that my right elbow was sticking out a lot. I have since incrementally increased my DL to a little over 28", I am at a point that I will need longer arrows if I increase my DL any more.

Constructive advice is very welcomed.


























































































)


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Went the WRONG direction for draw length.
Find some paracord and tie a DIY wrist sling, a loop of cord attached to the riser.
PRETEND you are wearing a watch on the left wrist.
ROTATE the wrist clockwise, until the PRETEND watch face is parallel to the grass.

Want bow hand to look like this. U will shoot tighter groups if you make the knuckles and wrist look like this.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

When pointing your professional bow (beautiful bow by the way),
when you point the arrow downhill,
you want to lean FORWARDS.










So, imagine you are about to squat an empty barbell in the cage.
You set your feet, like in your photo,
but you get your NECK and head centered between your ankles,
for the low bar squat.

You unrack the barbell,
and now you pretend the bar is your ARROW. So, since your arrow (barbell) is pointing DOWNHILL on your left side,
pretend you want to TILT the barbell LOW on the LEFT end. So, drop the left end of the barbell 1-INCH.

Do ya tilt your spine crooked right, to dip the left end of the barbell, down 1-INCH?
No.
You keep your head centered between ankles.
You keep your spine vertical.
We just wanna do a TINY side bend, and dip the barbell LOW on the left end, 1-inch low.

So, in the doctored photo,
I cut you in half at the belly button.
I rotated your upper body to your left, to get your HEAD and neck about 1-inch LEFT of belly button, this is a simple LEFT side bend.

You lean INTO the target, for a downhill shot, not away.
You want to engage the middle and lower traps, to keep a bow at full draw.
If you lean AWAY from the target, the middle and lower traps are locked out, and cannot engage, cuz you have zero range of motion, in the traps, when you lean AWAY from the target.

Lean INTO the target and you can use the traps, middle and lower to keep the ELBOW back into the wall of your bow.

I have your neck swinging FORWARDS 4-inches.
I have your left armpit swinging FORWARDS 4-inches from your photo position.

Give it a try.
If you cannot SWING FORWARDS 4-inches, with current LONGER draw length,
drop the draw length 1/2-inch SHORTER.


----------



## Just David (Sep 16, 2020)

Thank you very much, I find your posts to be extremely informative.


----------

